# Maclura pomifera or otherwise known as Bois d'arc



## graniczny78 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a rash of these trees on my land here in North Texas.  Can this wood be used and if so is it worth using?  Hardest wood I have seen here ever.  Makes a great bow or other wood worked items.  Was curious if it was usable and nice to use for smoking.  Otherwise when this wood burns it showers out sparks like nothing else.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 10, 2013)

From what I have seen while cruisin' the forums, yes you can use it, but I advise you to read up about it before hand.


----------

